# My new home for the next 4 years



## chag67 (Jul 18, 2012)

37' Mountain Aire with super slide. I'm going to spend the next 2 weeks cleaning it and getting familiar with all the bus. Man there are a lot of buttons and gadgets. And if you don't do things correctly, things don't work right. lol. 
I feel like I got a steal by paying only $18k. It has only 38,500 miles on it and everything on the bus works. Also, no leaks.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 18, 2012)

Sounds like a great deal.  Come on down to Gunter Hill at Montogomery and try it out.  We will be here until Saturday.  Great CG with full hook up on new side. We are in site 4


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 18, 2012)

well he is not that far from u


----------



## chag67 (Jul 19, 2012)

C Nash;78582 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great deal.  Come on down to Gunter Hill at Montogomery and try it out.  We will be here until Saturday.  Great CG with full hook up on new side. We are in site 4



I've actually stayed at Gunter Hill when I tent camped out of the back of my truck. I had a campsite right on the water and parked my boat right at my campsite. Lots of fun. But I won't be able to get the RV there by this Saturday. I want to get familiar with all the buttons and gadgets before I actually take it out.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 19, 2012)

awww come and go, Nash will be more than happy to help you out  on any questions you may have, more like hands on.


----------



## vanole (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm with Hollis aka "H2H1" on that one.  No better time to learn the systems, doo dads, buttons and gadgets than at a campground with an experienced guy like Nash a couple of sites away.  I wished Ihad an offer like that after I bought our first motorhome.

Looks like you got a nice unit and hope you get much enjoyment out of it.

Jeff


----------



## chag67 (Jul 19, 2012)

Believe me I would if I could because I know the best way to learn is to listen and learn from other people's past experiences without having to "painfully" experience them yourself. I have my son this weekend and the RV is not fully equipped to live in (even if it is just for a weekend). I hope to learn a lot from the other "full timers" at the FamCamp on the military base I will be living at. I will "move in" on August 1st and can't wait.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 19, 2012)

Was that you that I was behind at Maxwell Base.  Mountain Aire was going on the base yesterday.  You need to check Gunter Hill out again.  They have open the new side with full hook up and sites are great.  Several on water where you can dock boat.  No deck just bank.  Ride down and check it out.  Stop by site 4 and say hello if the tracker is here.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 19, 2012)

which military base are you going to?


----------



## LEN (Jul 19, 2012)

For the winter think about some type of skirting and a couple 100-200 watt light bulbs under the MH on the cold nights and just possibly days.

LEN


----------



## chag67 (Jul 20, 2012)

C Nash;78603 said:
			
		

> Was that you that I was behind at Maxwell Base.  Mountain Aire was going on the base yesterday.  You need to check Gunter Hill out again.  They have open the new side with full hook up and sites are great.  Several on water where you can dock boat.  No deck just bank.  Ride down and check it out.  Stop by site 4 and say hello if the tracker is here.



Yes that was me.

And I was at Gunter Hill late last summer. I saw some of the full hook up sites.


----------



## chag67 (Jul 20, 2012)

H2H1;78606 said:
			
		

> which military base are you going to?



Maxwell AFB in Montgomery. I will be staying at the FamCamp.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 20, 2012)

The new side was not open last summer.  Just opened up.  Nice looking unit.  We had ate at the Wagon Wheel cafe right across from Maxwell,  Great food.


----------



## chag67 (Jul 20, 2012)

C Nash;78619 said:
			
		

> The new side was not open last summer.  Just opened up.  Nice looking unit.  We had ate at the Wagon Wheel cafe right across from Maxwell,  Great food.



Then I must have seen the older RV sites or sites that just had some RV's on them. I did notice that my campground, which was no where near level, had water and electrical. Since I didn't have a clue about RV's, I wasn't sure about what kind of hookup it was. 

Thanks about the "nice looking rig" comment. I am pleased.

The Wagon Wheel is pretty good. Some coworkers and I will eat there every now and then for lunch.

I watched a video at lunch today about the RV. I learned quite a bit and keep getting more and more excited the more I learn. I am finding out that I have a lot of upgrades with my bus. Lots of conveniences. My biggest thing right now is to get it super clean. Then I will begin loading it with my stuff.

C Nash - Are you just passing by or are you from around here? Where exactly is 6mile, AL?


----------



## C Nash (Jul 20, 2012)

6 mile is between Montevallo and Centreville on 25.   Have 45 acres there but we are kind of fulltime campers.  Back now because wifes brother passed away and will have his funeral Sunday.  Mountain Aires were loaded with goodies.  Upper end MH IMO.  I dont know if they are still in business or not.  Yes the old side of Gunter Hill had some sites that were unlevel.  The new side is paved roads with concrete slabs and all sites are level.  Think you will enjoy the Mountain Aire.  just keep it serviced and keep us posted


----------



## harleyman_1000 (Aug 5, 2012)

Is your rig a diesel or gaser?


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 5, 2012)

nash has gas,oops, sorry his MH is gas


----------



## C Nash (Aug 5, 2012)

Hollis if I could invent something to convert MY gas I could get great gas mileage LOL  I burn my turkey fry oil in my tractor and it smells great.  Now if I burn my gas the people behind me might need a gas mask!!  Oh well as slow as I drive nobody is behind me.


----------



## chag67 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mine is a gasser.


----------

